# Ear discharge



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

A little while ago I noticed that Annabelle has yellow goo (earwax, I'm assuming) coming out of her right ear. I can't really *see* the discharge, but it has discolored the white hair around her ears, turning it yellow. Is this relatively normal, or sign of an ear infection? Both ears have a bit of discharge, but the right ear is worse. Her ears don't seem sensitive or painful or anything... I touch them regularly because I put vaseline on them to prevent dryness. Do you think she might have an infection? Is it worth a trip to the vet?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Maybe it's caked up vaseline from you putting vaseline on her ears because of the dryness?

Just a suggestion, I'm not exactly sure though.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Is it ear wax? I've had a couple of hedgehogs over the years that would get wax build up in their ears. Nothing was wrong with them, it was just who they were. When one of them was under anesthesia for another problem, I had doc clean her ears. The other I had good luck with just taking a was cloth and gently wiping the wax away (obviously a very tolerant hedgehog). Both of these hedgehogs had large ears, I'm not certain if it had anything to do with it or if it was just a coincidence.

With that said, if you are concerned, why not schedule a vet visit? If it does turn out to be just wax at least you will know and your worries will be relieved.


----------

